# Near a settlement then she filed!



## Sincererlytrying (Oct 31, 2012)

Has this happened to anybody else?

Brief Background:

14 months of hell. 

8 months of attorneys negotiating a dissolution. 

Separated 6 months after I bought a house in the same school area. The kids can walk between us and to school.

I've been making sure bills are paid and refilling her bank account. In the last month she finally transferred the utilities to her name and started paying the mortgage herself with money I put in the checking account.

We agreed upon a property settlement, splitting of retirement accounts, shared parenting plan and holiday schedule, and child support.

1.5 months ago she, through her attorney increased her spousal support request by $500, then by another $1000 2 weeks later, and now filed for divorce without answering my last offer, which was somewhere in the middle (still $800 more than what we discussed at the end of summer).

Of course, the divorce paperwork requests full custody after we've spent 6 months at 50/50.

I actually think she doesn't want to settle anything and argue forever. Are these some kind of crazy tactics by her attorneys?

I already read "Splitting."


----------



## LdyVenus (Dec 1, 2012)

Yes, yes she does.... Divorce makes people crazy. She probably got "advice" from someone, or maybe she is punishing you.


----------

